# RCI [DVC]  inbound trades - $190 fee! [merged]



## m4travels (Aug 4, 2016)

It appears that as of today, August 4, the fee for an RCI inbound trade, previously $95, will now be $190!

Just a bit of a bump!  YIKES!!!!


----------



## elaine (Aug 4, 2016)

I was confirmed at $95. I hope they honor this later this month. I have the RCI email confirming usage fee @ $95. I might not have traded for the extra $100, as I already had another cash reservation elsewhere that worked out to be about the same price.


----------



## jancpa (Aug 4, 2016)

Where did you learn this information?  From RCI or DVC?
Thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 4, 2016)

That is ONE WAY to sell more DVC points .... double the $95 fee for RCI Guests onto DVC exchanges plus the RCI exchange fee.

Glad I own a small pile of DVC points ... those DVC studios are looking BETTER and BETTER now.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Aug 4, 2016)

Is this trading DVC points into an RCI reservation or the other way around trading into DVC from RCI. 

Forgive me if I seem dense on this.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## m4travels (Aug 4, 2016)

jancpa said:


> Where did you learn this information?  From RCI or DVC?
> Thanks.



It is on the RCI site under "Fees" for the DVC properties.  I then called DVC and the MS rep confirmed that they received a memo that beginning today there would be an increase in the RCI fee, though she was not able to tell me what it was.  She said that their memo said that this is the first time the fee has increased since they began their partnership with RCI back in 2009.  

I then called RCI who basically read me the info on the "Fees" tab and also said that DVC should have been able to tell me what the new amount was going to be as they are the ones who set it.  

Michael


----------



## m4travels (Aug 4, 2016)

DisneyDenis said:


> Is this trading DVC points into an RCI reservation or the other way around trading into DVC from RCI.
> 
> Forgive me if I seem dense on this.
> 
> ...



Trading into DVC from RCI.

Michael


----------



## dansyr2514 (Aug 4, 2016)

I just saw this!  Wow!  Well I guess I will go back to renting points from an owner.  Between the $299 exchange fee and $190 fee from Dvc I can get a studio at the resort of my choice for close to that amount.


----------



## presley (Aug 5, 2016)

m4travels said:


> It appears that as of today, August 4, the fee for an RCI inbound trade, previously $95, will now be $190!
> 
> Just a bit of a bump!  YIKES!!!!



Are you talking about using DVC to trade for DVC in RCI?


----------



## dansyr2514 (Aug 5, 2016)

Trading my Wyndham for Dvc through RCI.


----------



## presley (Aug 5, 2016)

I had to look at booking to understand, lol. The $95. mandatory resort fee is now $190. I read the thread thinking it was regarding an exchange fee which would be less than the normal cost of exchange.


----------



## bballew (Aug 5, 2016)

elaine said:


> I was confirmed at $95. I hope they honor this later this month. I have the RCI email confirming usage fee @ $95. I might not have traded for the extra $100, as I already had another cash reservation elsewhere that worked out to be about the same price.



We are in the same boat...hopefully they will honor the $95 as confirmed.  Would love to know how it works out for you.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 5, 2016)

bballew said:


> We are in the same boat...hopefully they will honor the $95 as confirmed.  Would love to know how it works out for you.



Us, too. Our date isn't until January, but I think the $95 will be honored. They made me agree to a disclosure that I was paying $95, and that's all I plan to pay. A 100% price increase is ridiculous. You get no additional services for that, so it's absurd. I'm going to have to really think about this going forward.

I may end up unloading some of my Wyndham points and buying something that exchanges in II instead. I had my eye on VSE with Staroptions. Maybe I'll do that. I just can't see myself doing 2-3 RCI exchanges to DVC annually now, as this will be a pretty big increase in costs. This makes me even happier that I bought DVC resale before the April change, so I have the discounts and extras.

New plan might be two stays on DVC points, one Wyndham reservation, and one VSE/II vacation each year. If that's the way I go, I have way more Wyndham points than I need. Ovation may be calling my name.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Aug 5, 2016)

Is your reservation confirmed or just your search.  We have an OGS so I'm debating whether to cancel or not.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 5, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> I just saw this!  Wow!  Well I guess I will go back to renting points from an owner.  Between the $299 exchange fee and $190 fee from Dvc I can get a studio at the resort of my choice for close to that amount.



The Wyndham exchange fee is only $219. At current rental rates (figure $12pp if you get lucky), the total is only 34 points. Even in Adventure Season, a week in the least expensive studios will require at least twice that.

Plus, studios. Ick. Remember that nearly all exchanges are 1BRs.  Figure you have average $/K at about 5.75, and a Wyndham exchange into a DVC 1BR (105K + $219+ $190) costs just about $1,000.  If you can rent a week in a 1BR from an owner at *any* time of year for a grand, I tip my hat to you.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Aug 5, 2016)

bnoble said:


> The Wyndham exchange fee is only $219. At current rental rates (figure $12pp if you get lucky), the total is only 34 points. Even in Adventure Season, a week in the least expensive studios will require at least twice that.
> 
> Plus, studios. Ick. Remember that nearly all exchanges are 1BRs.  Figure you have average $/K at about 5.75, and a Wyndham exchange into a DVC 1BR (105K + $219+ $190) costs just about $1,000.  If you can rent a week in a 1BR from an owner at *any* time of year for a grand, I tip my hat to you.



No not a one bedroom but I can get a BWV studio during food and wine for about $700 for 5 night.  Not exactly the same but my choice of location guaranteed.  So instead of putting out $400 plus the cost of maintenance fees to stay at SSR,  I can stay at my choice for slightly more.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2016)

> You get no additional services for that, so it's absurd. I'm going to have to really think about this going forward.



Well, I was surprised Disney was still charging $95 extra, when they do include transportation to/from the airport (we never use) and transportation to the parks (saves $140 over parking at the parks each day), and now they include Magic Bands and spend money for those and for sending them via USPS.

Maybe Disney will let go of some of the 2 bedrooms with this new increase.  Maybe the increase in fees is a step toward that direction.  I would personally love a 2 bedroom for kids and grandkids for next summer.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 5, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, I was surprised Disney was still charging $95 extra, when they do include transportation to/from the airport (we never use) and transportation to the parks (saves $140 over parking at the parks each day), and now they include Magic Bands and spend money for those and for sending them via USPS.
> 
> Maybe Disney will let go of some of the 2 bedrooms with this new increase.  Maybe the increase in fees is a step toward that direction.  I would personally love a 2 bedroom for kids and grandkids for next summer.



If I can get a two-bedroom savanna view at AKV or a two-bedroom at BLT or the EP area resorts, then I would definitely keep using Wyndham points to exchange. But if it's a one-bedroom at SSR with $400 in exchange and "because we can" fees, then I'll switch to using my DVC points more.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 5, 2016)

dansyr2514 said:


> Is your reservation confirmed or just your search.  We have an OGS so I'm debating whether to cancel or not.



My reservation is confirmed, and it says $95 fee on it. I would be very ornery if they tried to charge me $190 at check-in.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2016)

More often than not, I haven't been charged the $95.


----------



## elaine (Aug 5, 2016)

I am a DVC member and have exchanged via RCI 5X. I have always been charged a $95 fee for DVC WDW. It appeared on check out bill. They do not charge for DVC-HHI. 
I will be there soon and will report back.


----------



## CCR (Aug 5, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> More often than not, I haven't been charged the $95.




I was just there in May and had two one bedrooms at SSR.  They didn't charge me the $95 fee for either of my rooms.  When I checked out I noticed my paperwork indicated I was a DVC member.  Don't know how that happened as I traded in using my Worldmark.  I'll gladly pay a higher fee for a 2 bedroom if they ever appear again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2016)

I'd bet money RCI and Disney got together, and DVC said, "We may go back to II because the owners are asking to have access to quality resorts again like Marriott, Westin and Hyatt, which you do not have," and RCI said, "What can we do to keep you, and Disney said, we want more money for inbound exchanges."  So there we have it.  Disney owners still have no access to Marriott and Hyatt and Westin, and Disney gets to make more money on Disney exchanges.  Sucks!

I would still pay the $190 for even a one bedroom, on occasion, as long as it was not Saratoga, because I have stayed there 10 times or more, and it's not that exciting.


----------



## presley (Aug 6, 2016)

I wouldn't bat an eye at paying $190. if I didn't need to rent a car and pay for parking at the parks. It sounds like resort fees aren't common in Orlando. They are very common in my area.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 6, 2016)

presley said:


> I wouldn't bat an eye at paying $190. if I didn't need to rent a car and pay for parking at the parks. It sounds like resort fees aren't common in Orlando. They are very common in my area.



I'm just annoyed at the 100% increase for no additional features. "Oh, that Toyota that you looked at yesterday was $25,000. But today, it's $50,00." "Um, what's different about it today?" "Well, absolutely nothing."

I agree with Cindy that Disney wanted more money. The $95 was always their "because we can" fee. They don't charge it to DVC members or their guests. I've paid my maintenance fees, so if I exchange out to RCI, why should they double-dip? I have paid the exchange fee in the past, but the 100% increase doesn't sit well. Maybe after a few month of indignation, I'll be trading for DVC again. But today, I'm irritated.

Although I, too, have not been changed the $95 fee on my last two exchanges. Very weird.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 7, 2016)

Count me out!  A $190 trade fee to RCI, plus a $95 resort fee to DVC for transportation and other expenses?  Not worth it.  I don't ride the bus from the airport and the free parking isn't worth anything either since we get free parking with our season tickets.  We'll be back to the Vistana and HGVC properties.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> Count me out!  A $190 trade fee to RCI, plus a $95 resort fee to DVC for transportation and other expenses?  Not worth it.  I don't ride the bus from the airport and the free parking isn't worth anything either since we get free parking with our season tickets.  We'll be back to the Vistana and HGVC properties.



No. its not 190+95=$285 for the exchange.  *It is 219+190=$409  for weeks inventory not including the unit that you are exchanging or 169+190=$359 for rci DVC points inventory.*


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 7, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> No. its not 190+95=$285 for the exchange.  *It is 219+190=$409  for weeks inventory not including the unit that you are exchanging or 169+190=$359 for rci DVC points inventory.*



Where does the $219 come from?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> Where does the $219 come from?



That is the RCI exchange fee.  So basically, RCI makes $219 and Disney makes $190 exchange fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 7, 2016)

$219 is the rci exchange fee when exchanging into RCI weeks inventory.
$169 is the rci exchange fee when exchanging into a 7 day stay of RCI points inventory.  DVC deposits in both.  Most RCI members log onto weeks or points separately but Hilton and others like wyndham accounts that can exchange into nightly inventory with RCI see both weeks and points inventory together and you only know which type of inventory you get by the exchange fee that is charged.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 7, 2016)

OUCH it's worse than I thought.  Especially when I don't have to pay the $20 a day just to park.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 7, 2016)

Hopefully they honor my confirmation that says $95 for my upcoming September reservation. If not, I will be unhappy because that was the stated fee when I booked it. 

I have always been charged the $95 fee at checkin on a trade and I am a DVC member. 

I will use my II membership to stay at Cypress Harbour and Sheraton Vistana Villages instead of DVC trades.  I will use my DVC points to tack on a few extra days onsite.  Luckily I only own 219,000 Wyndham points so I will use those for Wyndham Bonnet Creek or the Florida panhandle.  Some of the money grabs this last year with Disney leave me scratching my head - I guess they think they can get it or they wouldn't do it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't think you will have a problem.  Whenever resort fees have been added or changed on RCI confirmations, they have always looked at the confirmation date and went by the appropriate charge for that date.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 7, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think you will have a problem.  Whenever resort fees have been added or changed on RCI confirmations, they have always looked at the confirmation date and went by the appropriate charge for that date.



Thanks. That is good to know.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 8, 2016)

:annoyed:  Yes, Disney provides some onsite benefits but we don't use most of them, they're available with a discounted room at an onsite Value motel (or even a campsite), and a DVC member has already paid into the cost of these benefits with their annual dues.  Once again, it's just because the greedy buggers can do it that they do.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek reservations have been our back-up whenever we've had an OGS for DVC and/or we needed a larger unit than a 1BR.  We really enjoy WBC and we recently cancelled our fall reservation because we matched to DVC SSR.  But this time we really hesitated because we aren't sure that we'll actually like SSR better than WBC anyway.  We decided to go with SSR because we figured we'll always have the option of WBC but maybe not DVC for much longer.

Now I see how true this is... because I disdain add-on fees from greedy resorts.  We'll visit SSR for the experience and this will likely be our last time bothering with a DVC exchange.  We will have our printed confirmation email which states the $95 fee, just in case.

Folks who have been unable to trade in to DVC may be happy to find a little more availability once the higher fee is known.  That happened when Manhattan Club jacked up their fees too.  We haven't been back there since either.  And so it goes.


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, I was surprised Disney was still charging $95 extra, when they do include transportation to/from the airport (we never use) and transportation to the parks (saves $140 over parking at the parks each day), and now they include Magic Bands and spend money for those and for sending them via USPS.
> 
> Maybe Disney will let go of some of the 2 bedrooms with this new increase.  Maybe the increase in fees is a step toward that direction.  I would personally love a 2 bedroom for kids and grandkids for next summer.




I absolutely agree.  All the valuable extras like the free Magical Express Bus service and the free intra-Disney transportation is worth a lot of $$. 

I have a reservation for an RCI Disney's Old Key West Resort one bedroom, that I'll link to a DVC points OKW studio for January.  I don't know if I'll be paying $190 or $95, but whatever it is, it's still a tremendous savings for me.


----------



## dansyr2514 (Aug 8, 2016)

Something to remember about the Disney Benefits..although they are appreciated by guests, in the long run it benefits Disney more because it keeps people on property spending all their money at Disney restaurants and Disney stores.  I am a huge Disney fan however they are a business and they are not losing money on providing transportation.


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2016)

I agree too, that DVC probably re-negotiated their contract with RCI. They got the 100% increase due to those negotiations. 

I always believed that the original RCI partnership was a result of a kickback to the, then, SVP/GM of DVC. As an owner in those days before RCI, I could trade into topnotch Marriotts, Hyatts and Westins.  After the switch I never traded out.

  It made no sense to me that DVC went with RCI, except maybe to get a new bunch of "would-be buyers" in front of Disney Vacation Club guides (salesmen)

At the time I called the GM of DVC and voiced my displeasure.  The answer I got was, "It's a done deal" "You'll learn to love it". 

I wish Disney Vacation Club had gone back to II, but since that's not going to happen, DVC holds all the chips. Hence the increase in the fees that will line their pockets.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 8, 2016)

*The true cost*

what is the real cost of the trade?
RCI annual fees
Timeshare annual maintenance fees
We love Disney but don't see the value of their timeshares. 
We can book a 2 bedroom Marriott  Getaway via II for $349. The rooms are so much nicer and we have better options for the rest of our vacation. We always rent a car while in Orlando.


----------



## am1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Makes Bonnet Creek look even better now.


----------



## elaine (Aug 8, 2016)

using RCI fees, DVC fees, annual fees on unit traded, a typical 1Br DVC now runs me about $1400. That's getting a bit steep, but still in the range of what I would pay just in annual fees owning DVC. A 3BR HGVC-Seaworld was about $1200 cost to me in high season. I got ones of those 23,500 RCI points last minute DVC weeks and feel like I won the lottery!


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 9, 2016)

icydog said:


> All the valuable extras like the free Magical Express Bus service and the free intra-Disney transportation is worth a lot of $$.


It's definitely worth something.  But an exchange costs us well beyond $1K when including all the fees, now higher.  And DVC members, like all timeshare owners, already bear the cost of these benefits in their home resort annual dues.  DVC wants another sales pitch item and to pad their pockets with these higher resort fees, to absolutely *no benefit* for members.  At the end of the day, it is simply about Disney greed.


dannybaker said:


> We can book a 2 bedroom Marriott  Getaway via II for $349. The rooms are so much nicer and we have better options for the rest of our vacation.


Wonder what it would cost to just use Uber on demand, like a private driver, for the week... from/to the airport, to/from the parks.  (we usually drive our own car, actually)  Do you think "Uber for everything" would spend all of the $650 you saved on beautiful accommodations, not to mention the $$ saved on a few _*better*_ restaurants?  LOL!  

Does personalized service trump waiting at bus stops and riding, standing room only, with sweaty hordes of very tired people?    :rofl:  Buses to the parks are all that is available when staying at SSR or OKW or AKV - the resorts typically available for exchange.

Don't get me wrong, we do like DVC vacations - especially at any of the resorts with boat transportation (our preference over buses or cars).  The onsite transportation is truly the main benefit we do use and enjoy during a DVC stay.  It's just not worth *much* extra to us.  Everyone has their own idea of value for money spent.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 9, 2016)

Disney money grabs over the last year are getting kind of creepy.  It is like I almost expect a dark figure to motion me to a dark alley . . .


----------



## bnoble (Aug 9, 2016)

A friend once described a Disney vacation this way:

"You are picked up, by your feet, and shaken until every last dime falls out of your pockets.  Then, you are set right side up, gently, and given a friendly pat on the head as you exit, feeling lucky to have had the experience."


----------



## littlestar (Aug 9, 2016)

bnoble said:


> A friend once described a Disney vacation this way:
> 
> "You are picked up, by your feet, and shaken until every last dime falls out of your pockets.  Then, you are set right side up, gently, and given a friendly pat on the head as you exit, feeling lucky to have had the experience."



Yep.  Perfect description.  :rofl:


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 9, 2016)

*DVC "Because We Can" fee for RCI Exchanges now $190?*

Over on the DISboards, people are reporting that the "Usage Fee" for an RCI exchange into DVC has gone from $95 at checkin to $190.  The info is from the HGVC site.

Does anyone know if that also applies to Wyndham exchanges into DVC?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 9, 2016)

The fee applies to all exchanges through RCI regardless of what is used to exchange in.  If you exchanged in and were confirmed before the price increase the old fee still applies. 1400+ views and 44 posts here.


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks.  Obviously exchanging into DVC is not something I keep up with!


----------



## cayman01 (Aug 10, 2016)

*agreed*



bnoble said:


> A friend once described a Disney vacation this way:
> 
> "You are picked up, by your feet, and shaken until every last dime falls out of your pockets.  Then, you are set right side up, gently, and given a friendly pat on the head as you exit, feeling lucky to have had the experience."[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 10, 2016)

My 2nd piece of luggage contains enough food for 2 person to survive a WDW week long stay ... as I promised a 14yo nephew several years ago ... I will pay for a farewell dinner before we leave ... nothing else. Don't ask or beg for any food, drinks or snacks ... just look to decide where we will eat on our last night here. We ate in the unit.

We did the buffet at AKV DVC resort (Boma?) .... he thought the food was great.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 10, 2016)

About 30 years ago I bought my first TS Week.  Except for the purchase price of the Week the other costs (MF, RCI/II Membership and Exchange Fees) were reasonable.  Today that has been turned upside down.  You can buy a Week for next to nothing but the other costs are soaring.  It is getting to the point that renting is a better option.  

George


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 10, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> It is getting to the point that renting is a better option.



That is true for many timeshares, but for Disney, exchanging is still _way less _expensive -- even with this huge fee increase.  Not my cup of tea, but for those who think staying on Disney property is worth the extra expense, Disney knows they will still pay the special fee for exchangers.

Kurt


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 10, 2016)

am1 said:


> Makes Bonnet Creek look even better now.



I just ran the numbers for our spring break week that I have a DVC OGS for, which for me is a take-it-or-leave it prospect, not a must-do trip. Using our Wyndham points at WBC(we are not VIP so no discounts/upgrades) that week in a 1BR is $1,006. To exchange into DVC, that week would be $1,045. The on-site experience is worth $39 to my family, so we'd still exchange in. Of course there are cheaper ways to stay off-site, but I'm just talking using what I own.

If we needed a 2BR, we'd probably spend our points at WBC or check out a Last Call or Extra Vacation sale. But that would have been the case regardless prior to this fee increase due to the lack of DVC 2BRs in RCI.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 11, 2016)

*Take your confirmation letter with you!*

I called DVC and was told that as long as you have your confirmation letter that shows you booked at $95 fee you will be grandfathered in.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Aug 11, 2016)

Interesting to see the increased INbound fees for RCI members trading into DVC when DVC just announced ZERO trade out fees for DVC Members trading their DVC out for an RCI property....


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2016)

That makes sense.  DVC Members used to pay $95 outbound, and RCI inbounds paid $95. Now the inbounds pay both "halves."

If this increases the odds that a DVC Member trades out, I'm all for it.


----------



## elaine (Aug 16, 2016)

checked in on Sat. Fee was $95. not asked for confirmation letter (but I had it).


----------



## icydog (Dec 31, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> *Take your confirmation letter with you!*
> 
> I called DVC and was told that as long as you have your confirmation letter that shows you booked at $95 fee you will be grandfathered in.



Omg. That's good to know.  Thanks! I'm using RCI for the one bedroom and My Disney Vacation Club points for a studio for my end of January trip.  Hopefully they'll combine them for a two bedroom lockoff.

But I did reserve while the extra Disney fee was $95 not $190.  I'll have to ask RCI for another reservation confirmation to take with me.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 31, 2016)

I came in through RCI in September and November and I only saw $95 each time and I booked well after the policy changed. I think that it goes back to the CM who checks you in. That being said, one time we checked in at the desk and the other time we just went straight to our room.


----------

